# Myths Inscribed - Issue no. 1 Discussion



## BWFoster78 (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't see a thread to discuss the stories in the new ezine.

I read Benjamin Clayborne's "Charming Predators."  Good story.  I loved the opening scene.

Benjamin seems to pick subject matter that I want to read.  I loved the character and the story line.  Nice twists and a good example of turning the Call to Adventure into a short story.


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree that Benjamin's opening is strong.  He's great at hooking the reader at the start.

I also enjoyed your story immensely, and am looking forward to part 2.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 17, 2012)

Black Dragon,

Glad to hear you enjoyed it.

The publication seems to be a class act all the way (with the obvious exception of somehow letting Sean slip a Bucs tribute through in his profile).  Kudos to everyone who worked on putting it together.

I'm honored to be a part of the first issue and happy that I'll be listing it as my first ever publication.

Brian


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 18, 2012)

Just finished _Charming Predators._  Classic Ben, if he doesn't mind me using the term.

When reading the perspective of a person of a fantasy race, I often have trouble relating to the character.  Not this time.  In this way, it reminds me of reading R. A. Salvatore's _The Dark Elf Trilogy._  Love him or hate him, Drizzt is a relatable character.  I found Ariya to be similar in that way.  I got her.  (Great name for her, by the way.)

I also loved how Ben dealt with the idea of being raised a certain way, being fed the pronouncements of loved ones as if they were facts, then having to confront a new way of looking at things.  He pulls it off quite well, especially considering the overall length of the story.  Good job.

I'll be getting to the other stories soon.  I'm excited to see what everyone thinks!


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow.  _Ailith's Gift._

I really liked this story.  Sad, tense, and powerful.  A few of the descriptions felt a little heavy-handed for me, but that did little to quash my enjoyment.  Good job, Chilari!


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 14, 2013)

It took me awhile to get into _The Diablarist_ by Anita Howitt, but once I got a few paragraphs in there was no turning back.  Eerie.  Reminded me of the movie called _The Cell,_ only this was better.

Edit:  Forgot this was a thread on Issue 1 of Myths Inscribed.  The above story is in Issue 2.


----------



## Ankari (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, she submitted it for one of the Iron Pen challenges.  Once I read it, I knew it was perfect for the e-zine.  Great read and well executed story.


----------

